# Burke Mountain to build indoor mountain biking center



## Nick (Jan 25, 2013)

http://caledonianrecord.com/main.asp?SectionID=180&SubSectionID=778&ArticleID=89610



> JAY -- Newport City developer Bill Stenger met this week with mountain biking enthusiasts to work on his vision for an indoor mountain bike park at Burke Mountain Resort.The brain-storming session "was a good start," Stenger said Thursday during an interview at Jay Peak Resort.
> He expects to have a formal design to present to Burke officials soon.
> The co-owner of Burke and Jay Peak resorts wants to begin construction on the 90,000-square-foot indoor mountain bike park by late summer or fall of this year.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 25, 2013)

Nice


----------



## bvibert (Jan 28, 2013)

Interesting.  I'm guessing they're going for something similar to *Ray's*; http://www.raysmtb.com/ ?


----------



## Nick (Jan 28, 2013)

That looks more like a BMX park except for the slat riding (that's prevalant in the PNW, right?). It's probably good for picking up specific skills (like log riding).... curiosu to see what the specific plans are. It seems more like trials, than mountain biking.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 28, 2013)

Nick said:


> That looks more like a BMX park except for the slat riding (that's prevalant in the PNW, right?). It's probably good for picking up specific skills (like log riding).... curiosu to see what the specific plans are. It seems more like trials, than mountain biking.



It's really more of a MTB park, definitely not trials.  They cater to MTBs, and are well known in the MTB community.  They even have XC routes around the place.  I wouldn't think it'd be practical to fill the building up with dirt to make trails that way.  IIRC Ray's reconfigures the park every summer so it doesn't get stale (they're only open in the winter).


----------



## bvibert (Mar 20, 2013)

Any more news on this?


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 20, 2013)

I need to try this in the summer time.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Mar 27, 2013)

Still in the early planning phase. I'm not sure they even know where on the mountain they are going to build it yet. 
This is billed as a weatherproof attraction at the, However, during the non-snow months when the outdoor trails are open, do they open staff the indoor park? Just open it when it is raining?


----------



## bvibert (Mar 27, 2013)

from_the_NEK said:


> Still in the early planning phase. I'm not sure they even know where on the mountain they are going to build it yet.
> This is billed as a weatherproof attraction at the, However, during the non-snow months when the outdoor trails are open, do they open staff the indoor park? Just open it when it is raining?



I'm very curios to hear more details on their plans.  I still haven't made the trip up there yet, but to me it doesn't seem like a real good fit to what they already have going on.


----------

